# Mk 3 TT sales up about 20% over the Mk 2 but still relatively poor



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Audi USA reported just over 300 TTs sold in the USA in August, a number inflated by pre-sales. The last 4 months of 2015, Audi USA averaged about 200 TT sales a month, which is up about 20% at an annualized rate as compared to the prior full production years of Mk 2 TT sales. While these numbers are a significant improvement, the TT is still the poorest selling Audi car in the US if you exclude the exotic R8, and about 1/3 of the sales volume of the much more expensive boxster/cayman. Meanwhile, TT inventory on US lots continues to climb. Cars.com shows over 250 TTs for sale in the US, which is a conservative number since all Audi dealerships do not use cars.com. There are also about 100 TTS for sale. The total represents almost a 2 month sales backlog, a number that has almost doubled in a just a few months. Bottom line, there should be bargains if you shop beyond your local dealer.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Got comparisons for the first months that the mk2 was on the market? Not really fair comparing new model demand vs end of production


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, I did my part.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Comparisons with the first year of Mk 2 sales are pretty dismal*

Recall that the first Mk 2 was a 2008 model released around May of 2007 and sold about 500 a month. From the Mk 2 forum FAQ, CY TT sales were

2007 (includes some Mk 1) 4355
2008 4486
2009 1935
2010 1531
2011 2236
2012 2226
2013 2053
2014 1158 

Initial year Mk 2 sales were less than half of initial year Mk 1 sales.

Some factors to consider. First, 2007 and 2008 were economic boom times with folks making a bundle in the market and the economy at a peak just prior to the crash late in 2008. So folks had money to burn. Second, most new car models (like the Mk 1 TT, Mk 2 TT, and Mk 2 TTRS) have a surge of car sales as enthusiasts flock to the latest and greatest thing. The Mk 3 has see no such surge.

IMO, the Mk 2 launch had some fatal flaws that have forever hurt the reputation of the TT. These include; departure from the iconic Mk 1 body style, auto tranny only for the 2L engine, and a 2L engine that had significantly less HP than the 225 variant of the Mk 1 which was the most popular enthusiasts model. So why would an enthusiast give up their Mk 1 for a lower power Mk 2 albeit the Mk 2 had dramatically improved handling compared to the Mk 2. Similarly, the Mk 3 looks virtually identical to the Mk 2 to the casual observer and the base TT engine is virtually identical in performance to the 2011+ base TT, so why move to the newer version? (The answer, again, is dramatically improved handling which is lost on the casual observer) IMO Audi hade a total fail in not making the Mk 3 look much closer to s mini R8.

So the trend is that each revision of the TT winds up selling less than half the prior edition. Makes it difficult to imagine they will ever build a Mk 4.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Any numbers on the TTRS+? I think I did see them somewhere here,around 2000 in US? and about 200 in Canada.Since I doubt we will see a smaller mid engined "R4" the next gen TTRS Mk3 will be the choice if we need 4WD and occasional back seats and will not /cannot stretch to a C4S at almost double the price.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I love the Cayman and it handles better than the TTRS with less UNDERSTEER and more steering feel,but it lacks 4WD and of course the occasional seats.
Mac


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I've seen TTRS US sales numbers on other forums*



madmac48 said:


> Any numbers on the TTRS+? I think I did see them somewhere here,around 2000 in US? and about 200 in Canada.Since I doubt we will see a smaller mid engined "R4" the next gen TTRS Mk3 will be the choice if we need 4WD and occasional back seats and will not /cannot stretch to a C4S at almost double the price.
> Mac


d

There were about 1400 TTRS sold in the US, (There is a stickey on the Mk 2 forum,) While the TTRS was hailed by most professional reviewers as one of the best bang for the buck cars that beat many Porsche models in the Car and Driver Lightning Lap for far less money, demand faded badly at the end of the second year. There were still many new TTRS for sale at dealerships a year after they were delivered. To try to protect the value of the unsold TTRS, Audi dealers artificially boosted the prices of used TTRS but non-Audi dealers were selling TTRS for $10K less than Audi dealers.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> d
> 
> There were about 1400 TTRS sold in the US, (There is a stickey on the Mk 2 forum,) While the TTRS was hailed by most professional reviewers as one of the best bang for the buck cars that beat many Porsche models in the Car and Driver Lightning Lap for far less money, demand faded badly at the end of the second year. There were still many new TTRS for sale at dealerships a year after they were delivered. To try to protect the value of the unsold TTRS, Audi dealers artificially boosted the prices of used TTRS but non-Audi dealers were selling TTRS for $10K less than Audi dealers.


Thank you! so I was a bit high,so at 1/10th the population est 140 in Canada?
Mac


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Some more info on the Mk 2 TTRS*



madmac48 said:


> Thank you! so I was a bit high,so at 1/10th the population est 140 in Canada?
> Mac


The Mk 2 TTRS was only a few tenths of a second behind the V8 version of the R8 in the Lighting Lap, again for a lot less money. Also, the few folks I know that have owned both say the TTRS is a much better and practical daily driver without giving up any of the R8 speed.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> The Mk 2 TTRS was only a few tenths of a second behind the V8 version of the R8 in the Lighting Lap, again for a lot less money. Also, the few folks I know that have owned both say the TTRS is a much better and practical daily driver without giving up any of the R8 speed.


Totally agree.Stage 2 Kg/HP is 1450/435= 3.33 which is very much the 0-60 time,Grandsons love sitting in the back,can get golf clubs,banjo,bags etc in the back.Brought 500lb in Olympic weights and a heavy duty bench and accessories,2 power blocks,1000mles [1600km] home in a 12 hour drive in a day! wonderful.[suspension set to HARD]:laugh:
Mac


----------

